# Orbit Machine Tools Drill Press advice



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in the market for a benchtop drill press and saw this on my local CL postings…

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5095697379.html

An Orbit Machine Tools 5-speed drill press, 1412. Does anyone know anything about this machine? What's the value?

Thanks,

WSCs


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

Okay, after some internet researching I've found that orbit used to make (or was made by) the same company as Jet tools, so that's positive. He said it's 1/2 HP, which I don't really have a sense for. I will be using it almost exclusively on wood. I guess I can go see it with a precision ground rod and my dial indicator to see what the runout is….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, when Jet started importing drill presses the first ones they brought over were branded by Orbit. Eventually they changed the branding but even modern Jets share some ancestry with the Orbits. I have the exact same model Orbit, 1412, and it's a good DP. I paid just a little less for mine.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds a bit high for an 80's Taiwanese unit. But he did give it a nice coat of Rustoleum Light Machine Grey.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

The new ones seem to go for $350 or more, so it doesn't seem like a bad price.

Me, I'd offer him $120 and have the other 30 in my back pocket…...


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Original paint, same color as mine.


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Haven't used one myself, but from what I've heard they are pretty good machines. It is true that the new models go for $350 to $550 and that the Orbit/Jet drill presses retain their value pretty well. Taking all that into account, $150 is not that bad. Agree with a previous comment to offer in the region of $120 and see what happens. Would be ideal to test it for run out before handing over the cash.


----------



## jimhs (Sep 11, 2015)

I have an Orbit 12 speed drill press. The model is a 250 IF. It has a 3/4" chuck and a No. 3 Morse Taper spindle. After reading about the drill press above, I'm wondering if anyone out there might know where I could go on the internet and possibly download a copy of the owners manual for this machine. If anyone knows of such a place I would sure appreciate hearing about it. Thanks very much for any help you might be able to give me with this. I got this drill press along with a Darex floor model industrial drill bit sharpener and a complete set of Greenlee taps and dies several years ago all for $200.00.

Respectfully

Jimhs


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Jim, I'm told that if you call Jet they can sell you a manual. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I used to have an old Orbit drill press. It was a pretty heavy duty floor model. I can't give any advice in the value of yours but mine was a pretty beefy, hearty machine. I wish I still had it but the return spring broke and we couldn't find a replacement. It's still at my friend's machine shop, awaiting repair. Interestingly, the serial number on mine is 7.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you call Jet about the spring? The design hasn't changed much over the years, they should be able to fix you up.


----------



## retiredtrooper (Mar 2, 2019)

I have the OR-1412 5 speed as well. It's in need of some TLC…I inherited is when my Dad passed away back in 2002. It has been idle and in storage and went through a fire in 1993. It still runs and functions as it should but, it is worthy of restoration and will go back into operation. Now that I am semi-retired and recently had a work shop build, I am going to dive into learning woodworking beyond by novice life time experiences. I'm not brand new and have done some woodworking but, again, its really novice and there are miles I can go in learning. It's long been a passion and now I am going to make it a reality. I am very excited. I have contacted JET for anything I may be able to get to help me restore this machine and make it last for decades more and pass along to my son…hopefully later than sooner!! ;>) thanks for the most helpful information. I was at a loss given the age of this drill press and knowing nothing about it's origin other than it was my Dads and he did a lot of work with it.


----------



## SouthlandShop (Apr 6, 2019)

I just received this older jet OR-1412 drill press as a gift and it did not come with certain parts. Chuck key, belts ect…
Retiredtrooper I'd love to hear if you got anywhere communicating with jet for help. I've contacted them as well but I have no experience interacting with this company and wondering if you have had a good experience or not.


----------



## Hollywoodnigel (May 7, 2020)

Southlandshop or retiredtrouper did you get anywhere with replacement parts ? In need of a few myself, thanks


----------



## racielrod (Oct 20, 2017)

Similar question here. Were you guys able to gather the owner manual or find replacement parts? I'm considering a OR-1412 that a friend has for sale.


----------



## Shooterman (14 d ago)

SouthlandShop said:


> I just received this older jet OR-1412 drill press as a gift and it did not come with certain parts. Chuck key, belts ect…
> Retiredtrooper I'd love to hear if you got anywhere communicating with jet for help. I've contacted them as well but I have no experience interacting with this company and wondering if you have had a good experience or not.
> View attachment 1040813


The org. chuck is a J33 and the key is a S3 key It's a ROHM CHUCK made in GERMANY.


----------



## Shooterman (14 d ago)

Just rec.the S3 key for Orbit J33 chuck and its to big dosen't fit in the hole and the teeth are bigger.


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

Shooterman said:


> Just rec.the S3 key for Orbit J33 chuck and its to big dosen't fit in the hole and the teeth are bigger.



Looks like I steered you wrong. Searched the chuck but got the wrong one. The S2a stamped on the chuck is the key.

Sorry about that.

Jay


----------



## Shooterman (14 d ago)

OK cool i' ll returning.the chuck does say S2A on it, wish I could find the manual, the slot Align screw on the spindle needs replacement, you can't turn for an adj. Cause it has flat sides, you have to take the spindle out adj. Put it back in each time you try an adjustment. They make those with a round end, but don't know what they call them or an interchangeable part number and from being bad the spindle groove is damaged on the side of the groove. Don't have a part # for that either.


----------



## Shooterman (14 d ago)

believe I found a site with a manual for the Orbit OR1412Drill Press and a bunch of the Taiwan made drill presses, just ordered it.


----------



## Shooterman (14 d ago)

Looking for a this set screw for the spindle locking grove on my or1412, with th stock one (the old original) you cant adj. it without recovering the spindle, this has the round end so you can turn it in or out to adj. it. Just want but everywhere I find it its a package with outrageous price. anybody know where to buy 1. Or I'll try to make it. *M10 x 1.50 x 50 mm Length"*


----------

